# visual studio 2010 and sqlserver 2008 problem



## sahil_2220 (Jun 4, 2007)

My OS is windows 7 ultimate
I am using sql server 2008R2 enterprise sp 2. I have visual studio 2008 pro service pack 1, and visual studio 2010 ultimate. I have a piculiar problem.

I can connect to the sqlserver through server explorers of visual studio 2008 and 2010, but the problem is

1. In vs2008 I can see and connect to few of my databases in server explorer
2. In vs 2010 i can only connect to the sql server, cannot see databases in the server explorer
3. I even installed the service pack 1 for vs2010

My sql server contains the following databases










This picture shows what i see in vs 2008










This is what I get in vs 2010, cant see any database










Can anyone suggest any solution. I would be thankful for that.


----------



## DaBeers (Oct 31, 2008)

You are looking in the wrong place to see database tables. That is a Database Explorer, which shows you past connections you have used. 

You will have to add a Data Source that uses one of those connections before you can view the tables, but it will be in a different panel called Data Sources.

gl,


----------

